# Skyline Hire for Wedding?! :-)



## xXxDaWn-JxXx (Jan 9, 2009)

Hiya guys,

Don't think I'm crazy,  but I'm getting married in a year and wondered if anyone knows where I can hire a Skyline (R33 onwards!) to go to the church in? My other half isn't bothered, but I've always been obsessed with Skylines! And that would be so wicked to turn up with my dress on in that! :thumbsup:

Any help would be really appreciated!

Thanks dudes, 

D* xXx


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I hope you're a woman, otherwise that's just weird!

Does the R35 count as a Skyline to you? If not, then you've posted on the wrong bit of this forum as the R35 is a GT-R, but it's specifically not a Skyline GT-R.

Good luck!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

post in the skyline section you might get more offers

This is for the new R35 and they are a bit rare at the moment

R


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

However, there will be hundreds of them in a year's time.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you send me a PM with the details:
what part of the country
preferred colour
date
preferred car

I will see what we have on the GTROC database and see if we can find someone to help


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> If you send me a PM with the details:
> what part of the country
> preferred colour
> date
> ...


I think you've pulled there Fuggles


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Happy to help if needs be


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Moff said:


> I think you've pulled there Fuggles





SmigzyGTR said:


> Happy to help if needs be


Thanks Ben. Talk about top bloke! :chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

(Bridesmaids John, Bridesmaids shhhh lol :nervous:  :nervous


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy to help too if I can :thumbsup:


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Hope you don't mind me butting in on this Topic, i was looking on Google for somewhere to Hire a R35 for our wedding in 6 weeks, we both love Skylines and he had a R33 which i use to drive and take down santa pod (i miss that so much!), and your site popped up and i use to post on here so i thought i would ask as i am not having much luck finding one anywhere else. Love the R35 so seemd the perfect car.

Ideally i would like it to bring me to the church and then take myself and Hubby to the Reception and have some photos with it after, but can't find one anywhere, can anybody push me in the right direction with Info or anything?

Thanks all , i am in North Hertfordshire :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi


your bet bet would be to ask if any of the 35 owners would be willing to help out.

Im getting married on 11th July and ive got 4 white GTR's doing my day, all volunteers off here.

If your not fussy about colour, i'm sure they'll be snapping at the chance to help.

being fussy and wanting white has made it a lot more complicated. lol

good luck

mook


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

I think richdevil (GTROC member) is hiring out his gtr r35 for weddings. He has other cars available too. PM him/me if you need more info.


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> your bet bet would be to ask if any of the 35 owners would be willing to help out.
> ...


Thanks you are getting married the week before me 

Im not that fussy on colours no, ideally would like 2 car for me and one for hubby to be and best man to arrive in!

How big are they in the back though or front as my dress is quite big!!

I will pop a post up thanks and all the best for your wedding :thumbsup:

BigNige i have PM'ed you


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

they're tiny in the back. so much so, my bride is going in the front and her dad in a seperate car. lol dunno how the dress is gonna fit, but i hear they have a decent sized glovebox. lol

thanks for the best wishes

mook


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

you have PM.


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> they're tiny in the back. so much so, my bride is going in the front and her dad in a seperate car. lol dunno how the dress is gonna fit, but i hear they have a decent sized glovebox. lol
> 
> thanks for the best wishes
> 
> mook


ermmmmm Maybe i will just have to be extra nice to my hubby to be and let it drive him to the church, Unless my dad will fit in the glovebox! lol


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes guilty as charged I do weddings and the GTR is getting plenty off bookings !!!
RS Wedding Car Hire








I have alot of people having both the GTR and the Bentley both great in the pics!
Groom in the GTR and Bride in the Bentley !!!


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Anyone wanna get married? :squintdan 

Imagine ALL those Skylines as I'd have a fleet of them!...FANTASTIC!


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm getting married in Jan 2010... might have to dig up this thread for that


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

You guys would not believe how popular the GTR is for weddings !!!
It is being linked with the Bentley and the wedding pics look so cool !!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

getting married on sept 5th this year but on a budget so no spending on wedding cars, calling in favours from mates!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Cardiff R33 said:


> getting married on sept 5th this year but on a budget so no spending on wedding cars, calling in favours from mates!


best way mate


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R33 or R35 madam ???? I have both


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Steve said:


> R33 or R35 madam ???? I have both


r35 please mate!

yeah cant afford cars and mates are BDC drifters so may use them if i cant get any skylines, would ideally love 3 R35s :smokin:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

3 ??? now thats just being greedy !! LOL


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

top trumps steve

R35
R33
350z Roadstar (ok the wifes!)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R33
R35
Honda Accord
Subaru Legacy (at the moment!!)


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

richdevil said:


> Yes guilty as charged I do weddings and the GTR is getting plenty off bookings !!!
> RS Wedding Car Hire
> View attachment 3147
> 
> ...


You have a PM :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Let me know when you next do a sub 3 sec's to 60 !!! LOL I'll catch the bits of the gearbox !!!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

stop bragging boys, its bad enough youhave r35's let alone the 33's too


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

He who has the most toys ......................................


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

ps Robbie started it LOL !!!!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

lol na if you have worked hard to get them you deserve them!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

least all mine are nissan....

I thought you were selling the R33 anyway


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Just thinking as i know Richdevil is up in the Midlands somewhere are there any r35 onwers in or around the Hertfordshire Area that would be willing to use there car as a Wedding car? (Them driving of course, Mind you i don't mind  lol ) As i thought it might be easier as less miles and time would be needed.

It would ideally be for me to arrive at the church but not sure the dress will make it in, so might have to be hubby's car to the church and just a few photos at the Church and Reception with us and that is that! 

Would even chuck in a meal for the driver/s (Maybe 2 if they can be got) and payment of course. :thumbsup:


----------



## R3DGTR (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey mate - I know these guys and they are starting to hire out R35 GTR's
GTR Hire | R35 Nissan

Amazing car


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

^ ^ ^ ^ Australia 

Yep, that's near the Midlands plus the link leads elsewhere :chuckle:

SPAMMER :chairshot


----------

